# Anyone camped at Verona?



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We aim to be there at least one night for the opera we have booked in June.

As near as possible to walk in or use the buses.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We haven't but this looks nice...

http://www.campingcastelsanpietro.com/pagine_ing/ing_home.htm

We got a free Privilege discount card from the Caravan Club this month - wonder if it is the same chain ?

[/I]The direct and fast access to the city center on foot will make it easier to discover the treasures of Verona, and you will have the opportunity go for an Opera-evening in the world famous 'Arena'.

In fact, we will offer you also the possibility* to purchase in the camping some tickets for an Opera-evening (by the interposition of the O.T.S agency). _

G_


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

OK Thanks G. I found this. It looks like they take tents as they stating no camper facilities. But if I don't want a hook up or waste for a night or two at most it won't matter. I will contact them and ask. It certainly looks nice.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Camping Verona*

 Buon giorno hampshireman,
I haven't personally camped in Verona, so can't give you first hand info.
However, it also looked to me that Camping Castel San Pietro only takes tents, so have tried phoning them. All I got was a fax whistle, so maybe later towards April you may like to try again.
In the meantime can tell you of a new Municipal sosta opened 20 mins. on foot from the centre of Verona 
Area Comunale Porta Palio
Via Dalla Bona
Verona
phone +39 045 8871111
this is open all year round, has EHU, and has 37 places on hard standing.
The number 62 bus to the centre also stops nearby. I haven't added this to the database because I only add places that I have personally seen/tried.
You can find other camp sites in the Verona and Lake garda area c/o these websites:
www.turismo.veneto.it/camping
www.guidacampeggi.com
www.camping.it

Enjoy the opera in Verona, it is a spellbinding experience.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> OK Thanks G. I found this. It looks like they take tents as they stating no camper facilities. .


The photos show campers and caravans.

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Castel San Pietro Verona*

 Buon giorno grizzly,
indeed they do!
Perhaps they are not 'officially' registered for that facility.
can happen with local authority burocracy.
I would just turn up with an alternative up my sleeve (eg the sosta) and would no doubt get in.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks again eddied, I thought you would surface sometime or other on this one. 

I like that sosta idea as an alternative. We will be out of season in way as it will be June 20th when in Verona, first night, so hopefully not too much problemo as Ron Atkinson would say.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Area Sosta Verona*

 Buon giorno ancora!
Phoned Verona area di sosta - c/o local transport authority which is the phone number they have - to check it out.
24 hour stopover Euro 10.00.
BUT Electric Hook Up not yet available, bornes are still being installed.
Should be ready 'soon' which in Italian burospeak can mean anything from in a week to a couple of years.
still a good bet though.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

Verona

The city that captured Shakespeare’s heart. The amphitheatre, Juliet’s house, Romeo’s pad, the herb market, the lack of advertised campsites! We toured the city looking for the supposed sites, and in frustration headed off to Garda as we were having no luck. 5 miles down the road we find an ‘agroturistica’ and stop amongst the vines. We get to see this wonderful city and take in an opera, La Traviata. For all I know she could have been singing about her laundry list, but the music from the orchestra was beguiling so was well worth the 3 hours. 

google gps Verona (not 100%) 45 25 28.84 10 49 53.00


----------

